# Mnhunter2003 & any other New People (Lurkers)



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope, seriously, you are not intimidated to post here.

I don't think alot of us can, or will change to accomodate you. But really !!! We are Good People. (well most of us) :roll:

We need others opinions - But don't be surprized if you keep trying to beat a dead horse, someone will tell you so.

Also anyone who is shy or feels dumb posting - I will defend you & try to help you as much as possible. If someone rags on, or picks on you. There are no dumb questions (well maybe ???) but so what, if your sincere - how else are you going to learn ???

I wish new people would start out with a simple introduction ??? Your user name (or other - completely optional) :roll: Even if T D doesn't like it :lol: - maybe where your from ??? Where & what you hunt ??? Anything else you want to share ???

Now would be a great time for Newbies & Lurkers to come out of cyber space & say Hello - You have as much right to an opinion as anyone.

I look down on Spelling Police types - those that worry about spelling & punctuation & grammer & vocabulary - Sure it can Help - But Hey!!! I have improved so much the last (???) 6 or 7 years, since the internet came out - it's amazing :homer: - Who knew this Internet stuff was going to come along ??? If I'd of known - I'd have paid alot more attention back in school  - (All are equal until they prove otherwise - by how they behave & treat others) - "You get what you give" :wink:

This is a ND hunting site not school :roll:

I have a Motto - given to me by another webmaster "The Fetch Motto" You will have to PM me - to get the link - it's a mini web site all it's own - It was made for those with no sense of Humor - or those overly critical of others, or snobbish reasons. Or those that just disagree with me  It's time for many to PM me & ask to see it (rated R) - some write back & ask if it is a picture of me ??? ---could be :biggrin:

So please, by all means come onboard & have some FUN - or vent a Frustration - or point out a HOT TOPIC of your own.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

:computer: FETCH YOU SPELLED SURPRISED WRONG!!!! :eyeroll:

k: Just Kidding Man. Anyone new to the site jump on in. Most of us love meeting new members, and we honestly won't have a problem with your views, unless of course you are associated with PETA or AQ of the 'fuge . Aye' Fetchy? :sniper:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

He is one of my biggest fans


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fetch...that image is disturbing........... :withstupid:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fetch...maybe you could get old AQ to join up here.Then we could all enjoy you and him dukeing it out.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Heavens no!!!! I have enough trouble keeping up with the hollering Fetch does now. I could never get everything read then. Tom :sniper:


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

I think that image is hilarious.

How did you ever get ahold of that picture. (If that is indeed AQ).

f


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

He posted it himself ??? - David @ the refuge added the Bra - to keep it a family oriented pic for the site :lol: It ran over there as a caption contest - one of there all time biggest threads


----------

